# immigration v work visa



## finestrat (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi wonder if anyone can help, we were thinking of applying for permenant residency under the skilled worker scheme, I know this takes around 2 years, if we do apply, can we then next year also apply for a 12 month temporary work visa, we have all the criteria and funds needed, we both have job offers, although mine is not on the critical list ( my wifes is )

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

finestrat said:


> Hi wonder if anyone can help, we were thinking of applying for permenant residency under the skilled worker scheme, I know this takes around 2 years, if we do apply, can we then next year also apply for a 12 month temporary work visa, we have all the criteria and funds needed, we both have job offers, although mine is not on the critical list ( my wifes is )
> 
> Thanks in advance...


The Permanant Resident visa does not take 2 years. Currently it's running 7-9 months so youe Temporary visa would be redundant.


----------



## finestrat (Aug 13, 2010)

Really ?? thats good news, thanks for that..


----------



## robinw (Oct 30, 2010)

I applied for permanent residency then worked in Canada on a work permit until immigration was completed.


----------

